# Rock Salt Question



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there a difference between #1 rock salt, and the rock salt "Blizzard" etc... you pick up at the Home Depot? I just picked up a used spreader and it says use #1 rock salt only... I have a pallet of Blizzard rock salt in the truck, will it work the same?


----------



## Digger63 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Give it a try*

Most of your bagged products are usually dry, making handling them easy for spreaders. International salt makes these bags with the ice be gone / magic liquid ( look up at advertisement ) during the summer . Wet materials are the nightmare of spreaders. Salt processing is alot like stone processing. The material is crushed and separated into different sizes to make a blend of sorts. For deicing of roadways a certain consistency is made to specs. You can always make it smaller but can't put it back together, hence a second blend of fines in created. This could be used for other purposes instead of road deicing. Once in a while you will see people try to sell this " seconds" of salt cheaper to supply yards , but it isn't so great for our use ( clumps and too fine for sanders and such)
Hope this helps


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Depends on your spreader. V-boxes prefer bulk, tailgates like bagged. Bagged is usually drier, and screened again for better flow (removes the big pieces and the fines that cause compaction and clogging).

What kind of spreader are we talking about here?


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a Buyers, TGS01 tailgate (reciever mount) spreader..... I'm just wondering if the bags of salt I have are going to work in it, on the spreader it says use only #1 rock salt, and on the bags of salt I have it doesn't have a size


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*rock salt abomination*

Hello Harford13,

Ah yes, the screening sieve size question and the salt fines that are 
not supposed to be there which is an issue which I know so well.

Please be sure to stock up on windshield washer fluid to keep 
the salt flowing in your tailgate spreader as thats the only thing
thats going to help you. Plan on using a gallon every time you 
load the spreader after you load it as the alcohol is the only thing 
that will keep it flowing for you.

Be sure to drop the bags on the ground a couple of times before you 
open them up at the top or bottom of the bag
and dump them that way the chunks that are not broken
will end up on top of the salt in the spreader and you can set them aside 
and throw them back in the bag and smack the bag against the ground to 
break the chunks up.

The majority of bagged rock salt has not been treated with an anti caking agent 
and that is why it turns into a block of salt unfortunately.

The HPDE4 bags are not moisture proof and they breath and as a result they readily absorb moisture.

:waving:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

WTF is HPDE4? High Poly Dense Ethylene?

Why, that's just mean...poor bag.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1202523 said:


> WTF is HPDE4? High Poly Dense Ethylene?
> 
> Why, that's just mean...poor bag.


Mean hell !!!

WEEEEELLLLLLLLL,

I must in admit that the switch from triple wall high wieght paper bags to the form, fill and seal, variety still has me scratching my head when they could pail everything and not have any issues with moisture making the salt unuseable after being stored from season to season BBBBBUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTT no, they had to change the packaging methods to improve thier profit ratio as obscene as it is with bagged product.:laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

About your pails...

I collect samples, with 5-gal pails. Guess they're cutting quality there, too, because they all split their bottoms open. I happen to like FFS, but the cost for modern lines are quite high.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*pails et. al.*

Is it my fault that they do not buy Ropac inc pails?:laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

As a matter of fact....._yes._


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

So here's the problem................... The bagged salt I have pours right out of the auger assembly and onto the ground when I fill the spreader..... So where do you guys buy #1 rock salt??? I


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

if you were in MN there are a bunch of places that sell bulk salt, try local landscaping/agreagate yards, thats gonna be your best bet IMO. you could do some google searches on bulk salt suppliers in your area also.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Harford13;1209302 said:


> So here's the problem................... The bagged salt I have pours right out of the auger assembly and onto the ground when I fill the spreader..... So where do you guys buy #1 rock salt??? I


It may help to fashion a baffle to slow the material down, just keep it out of the auger.


----------

